# Looking for Sub Orland Park IL



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm looking for a owner\op available to work in Orland Park and the surrounding areas.

E-mial or PM if intrested.

[email protected]


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

u got mail


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Got it thanks. Sent you one back. Thanks Mike


----------



## hanson0429 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am in Joliet area and I have a 8' plow but no salter. I am avalable on Friday - Sunday 24/7and Mon - Thurs 3am - 8am.

My cell is 815-530 6508

Thanks
Danny


----------



## mfalbo (Jan 11, 2009)

ussmileyflagI work 8am-5:30pm but other than that I open. I'm in Lockport. Shoot me an email 
[email protected]


----------



## dskinner322002 (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you still looking for subs?


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

As of right now I am good on subs. I will re-post if something changes thanks for all of your responses.

Michael


----------

